# 490 pc vs 495 pc



## Rrael1990 (Jun 19, 2020)

I'm currently shopping for a new pump and having a hard time deciding between the 490 pc hi boy or 495 pc hi boy. I usually paint exteriors and spray some interiors and cabinets but very rarely ever touch new construction since I've been self employed. Anybody got some advise? I dont think I really need a 595 pc but it's still on the list. I feel either the 490 or 495 will handle what I use it for. Thanks in advance for any information.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

The main difference is the 495 has smart control, where the 490 has the old style pressure control.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I can’t speak to the desirability of either, I own a 395. But many here will advise you get the most machine you can reasonably afford.


----------



## Rrael1990 (Jun 19, 2020)

Theres only a 200 dollar difference. I've used a 490 pc MK II before. The 495 just pack a little more power from what I've read.


----------



## Rrael1990 (Jun 19, 2020)

Mikecalifornia would you say the smart control is worth the extra 200 price difference


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Rrael1990 said:


> Mikecalifornia would you say the smart control is worth the extra 200 price difference



Nope! In fact I would pay more for a sprayer that didn't have that on it (tritech)


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Rrael1990 said:


> Mikecalifornia would you say the smart control is worth the extra 200 price difference



Im not a fan of Graco sprayers, I like Titan but they essentially have the same set up. So its digital vs manual, thats all. I've never had a pressure control switch go out, its just easier to know where your pressure is at. I don't think the 495 has the digital read out like the 695 has, but it will have some lights that make you aware. The manual dial just turns. You will also get a very slight increase in HP and tip size.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

IMO, one of the handiest (but simplest) improvements they have made in Graco sprayers is to put a power light in the plug so if things stop, you can see at a glance if it’s a possible pump issue or if you’ve just blown a fuse or have a loose cord connection.


----------

